# Band attachment for single slot slingshot simplest yet



## Wingshooter

This has got to be the simplest way to attach bands to a slot slingshot. Fold the last inch of the band from the bottom up 1/3 of the way then fold the top 1/3 down. Hold the last 1/4 inch between thumb and forefinger and grasp the band with the other hand touching your thumbs. Stretch the band and slip it down into the slot about 1/2 inch. Leave about a 1/4 inch sticking out the front. This is only for wraping the bands on the out side or inside if you prefer not for pulling straight on it will come out but if you wrap around the forks you can not pull it out.


----------



## Ordie69

I have never used flat bands but I am in process making a slingshot and I might give this method a try. I like simple and it don't get any easier than this. Thanks.


----------



## Hrawk

Post moved to tutorial section


----------



## Tommo

Interesting. Never seen bands attached like this before.


----------



## harpersgrace

I use gum rubber in my single slots so it's even easier







it's called the matchstick methods, but this is a great way to use thinner materials in classic set ups Thanks...


----------



## JustDavid

how wide is the cut through the fork?
it looks about as thick as the unfolded band


----------

